# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > سوال: توضیح یک کد F#‎

## Amir_Ag

سلام
من با F#‎ آشنایی ندارم میشه لطفا این قطعه کد رو برام معنی کنید؟ میخوام به زبان C++‎ یا C#‎ تبدیلش کنم اما نمیدونم چی میشه. 
لطفا راهنماییم کنین. ممنون.

F#‎.JPG

----------


## sonaoptic

برنامه اومده به آرایه 100 تایی تعریف کرده
بعدش اومده عددهایی که زوج هستن رو جدا کرده که باید از یه متغیری بگیرتش .... 
دومی هم عین حلقه for کار می کنه که هر خونه رو در 2 ضرب میکنه
اینم یه مثال 

(let variable = data |> List.map (fun x -> x + 1


آخری هم مجموع کل خونه آرایه رو میده 
آخری هم چاپ کرده عدد صفر را   چرا؟؟؟؟؟
ولی برنامه اشتباست
چون توی F#‎‎‎‎ اینطوری باید بنویسی برای چاپ

printfn " %typeData " arguman

----------

